# 20mm Cannon Shell flashlight



## Conservative (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi, this is a very interesting forum and I am learning there is a lot I don't know about flashlights.

I spent the day yesterday helping in a friend's machine shop where he makes a light that you collectors might enjoy.

If this isn't the correct place to post a link just let me know.

The bullet light is a replica of the 20mm cannon cartrige. It is turned on by twisting the bullet and the lense and bulb are in the cartrige head. All parts are machined from solid brass except for the bullet on the AP version of the bullet lite which is a combination of brass and anodized aluminum. I was quite impressed.


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm a cartridge collector, even belong to the state ***'n. And there you go on your very first post and make me buy something! (May CPF get even with you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ) Welcome to the forum!

Larry


----------



## litho123 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome to CPF Conservative. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I have heard about this light and it sounds interesting to take a look at. You might want your friend to consider starting a PassAround thread so that CPF members can T&E, pass it along to the next in line, and make their decision to buy it.

I know I'd be interested in looking at it.


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 8, 2004)

I got mine yesterday. The machining/finish quality is outstanding!!! (No BS!) Guts-wise it appears to use a Mag 2AA reflector and bulb, but the switching is simple axial twist for a + batt contact to make. The beam is adjustable, but you have to disassemble it to do so. I may take some pics and review this sucker if I can find time. (If I can't, let me say truely cool paperweight that doubles as a flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif )

Larry


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 9, 2004)

Larry, if its using a mimimag reflector and bulb, do you think it can be moddified with a BB or MM sandwich?

If it is I'm going to order about 3 of these things! 

Conservative, thanks for the great lead! ... and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 9, 2004)

MSaxatilus,

The switching occurs in the tail/projectile and batts must be loaded with the neg end towards the _lamp_ end to work. This precludes a simple dat2zip drop-in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif If the brass projectile tip was removable (seems to be the only part that isn't) a mod could be straight-forward. I am reluctant to force it to find out.
(Edit) Btw, It weighs 373g/13.16oz/.82#!- talk about some heatsink potential! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Larry


----------



## BulletLite (Sep 9, 2004)

Hello,
I am new to this forum. I am the one who makes the 20mm Cannon Shell Flashlight.Thank You Larry for the nice comments on our machining!!!! It has been very fun and enjoyable designing and making this light. I own a machine shop with a number of CNC lathes. Yes you are right the light bulb,reflector,& socket are from a minimag. I took a few apart to use thier parts and bought some more thru maglite service outlets. the firts couple of dozen have the maglite parts. I found out that mag doesn't like people using their parts.Like I said the first ones will have them but now we have another bulb(flange base) and a reflectoe we make ourselves. so there are no more mag parts in them. Yes the beam is still adjustable from the inside.
We are looking to offer an LED bulb as an additional option. I recieved 2 of them today from a supplier. They are expensive. I tried it today and is brighter than the mag. Our bulb we're now using is more whiter than a minimag as their's seemes to have a yellow tint. Enough rambling for now!and again thanks for the comments! Don


----------



## JonSidneyB (Sep 9, 2004)

Hello Bulletlite. I got your e-mail. Again that looks very nice.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 9, 2004)

tvodrd,

Thanks for the update! Man I new it was too good to be true. Oh well, once I get mine, I'll see if I can't get a Lux III in there someway. Your right too, at 13oz of Brass, what heatsinking potential.


Bulletlite,
Great products! Thanks for making them available. If I were you, I wouldn't worry so much abou the cost of the LEDs. I think there's enough nuts here to justify that cost. What type of LEDs were you looking at as an optional bulb replacement? Maybe we could be of help?


----------



## Sigman (Sep 10, 2004)

I worked avionics F4E Phantoms, F15A/B/C/D/Es, C130 Gunships, and a handful of other aircraft during my career in the USAF. This is an intriguing torch you have designed & manufactured here!

Please throw a LED in it, for durability & longer runtimes (if we throw a couple lithium AA cells in it as it sits on a shelf or desk for extended periods - we wouldn't have to worry about our "trophy" corroding from battery leakage!)...this is one that would be nice for the collection!

There are a few "drop-in LED modules" available (they fit a standard MiniMag socket) that could be an option, if they fit the housing? You wouldn't have to worry about the increased time, process, design, and time involved modding them if the buyer elected to do that themselves.

Any chance of a "sale" down the road? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif One never knows until one asks! I still know folks that are active duty and may still have a few "ammo" buddy connections. If they don't already know about these...they would certainly appreciate them when I show them!

Thanks Conservative & BulletLite for letting us in on this one!


----------



## BulletLite (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello All!
I would like to know what is the brightest LED Bulb available that will fit the maglite AA flashlight? As I said earlier I am looking to offer an LED to our bullet lite. The one I tried works good and is from Tek-Tite and is KPR-2 flange mount. since the first couple of dozen had mag parts the ones made for mag would work.
If you want or need to contact me off forum you may do so at the email at bulletlite.com
Thank You!! Don


----------



## BulletLite (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi All!
As I said earlier I am looking to put an LED in our bullet lite as an option. what bulb would be the brightest that would fit the AA minimag?? since the first ones used the mini mag bulb & reflector. any help/advise would be greatly
appreciated! If you want or need to respond off forum you may do so at the bulletlite.com website. the two I recieved were KPR-2 bulbs from Tek-Tite and they are a flange base. Thanks Don


----------



## BulletLite (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry Guys!
I didn't know if my reply went thru, so I did it again!
As you can tell I'm NEW at this
Thanks Don


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Don.

I bought one, and haven't had a chance to do a "review." I'm a "flashlight guy" but I have a significant cartridge collection and it made sense for me to aquire one. In my opinion, you should check out the MadMax and BadBoy 500 drop-in modules for the MiniMag at http://www.anlighten.com/shop/default.php Sorry you will be poking around for a while and your price will have to increase. From this engineer's standpoint, a redesign to accomodate the batteries (+) facing forward would improve the odds of using Wayne's modules, and people would be able to make the choice to upgrade on their own. I am still impressed with the quality of the example I received! 

Larry


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

I ordered one also. When I recieve my unit I'll try to take a look and make some suggestions. Please check back here.

MSax


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 20, 2004)

I just got mine and I really like it. It definitely has potential to be a great light with the right LS mod. Anybody try a Terra MiniStar2 in there. I think that might be the best solution as long as polarity is not an issue.

more to come....


----------



## Gman (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe a Streamlight LED Jr's guts could go in there...


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 27, 2004)

Just a quick update!

I was able to modify the 20mm Bullet Flashlight with a TerraLux MiniStar2 and a old style Inretech Teal emmitter. Both worked pretty easily, the only thing you have to do is rip out the original bulb and reflector and replace with the replacement bulbs. Pretty easily done.

May work on a Lux III mod, but that will be a bit more difficult.

....more to follow.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 4, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## MSaxatilus (Oct 4, 2004)

I'll see what I can do. My digital camera has been acting weird of late. Check back later.


----------



## Mags (Oct 18, 2004)

it seems that the website telles more about the history of the shell rather than how the flashlight works and batteries, lumens, etc. if anyone has a description, please let me know


----------



## Sigman (Oct 18, 2004)

I have to get one of these!! I'm on the way to a doctor's appointment here soon and will try and get an order fired off (Ha! Pun intended!) tonight!


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 18, 2004)

I snapped a couple pics: First with crusty MK5 dummy and a 17mm cylindrical reference. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Sorry for the fingerprint smears all over it. The guy will need some occasional Brasso to keep it like new.






The head is nicely engraved.





I took it apart, except for the lamp holder assy. I count 4 O-rings- not that this thing has potential for EDC. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





Larry


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 18, 2004)

Would a terralux ministar 2 kit fit in this?


----------



## Sigman (Oct 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lasercrazy said:*Would a terralux ministar 2 kit fit in this? 

[/ QUOTE ]
--------------------
Exactly my plans!! If it's using standard MiniMag parts it "should" work! Oh and lithium cells as well...wouldn't want any alkalines leaking in this gem!

Thanks for the pics Larry!


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Tell me how it works out when you do it, I have a kit waiting for a good host. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 18, 2004)

Sigman.

I just checked out the Terralux and I assume it is polarity-protected and you simply reverse it if it doesn't light-up. The lamp holder/socket is the brass piece closest to the RH batt in the pic. That piece is the one you screw in/out to adjust the focus.

lasercrazy, 

The thing is a very cool (if you're into militaria) paperweight! I sincerely hope you aren't thinking EDC. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Larry


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 18, 2004)

LOL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif No, just an around the house or a walking light. I wouldn't dare edc a light like that nowadays. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif It does look like really nice light. I'll probably order one soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 18, 2004)

I can see it now.... someone doesn't know it is a flashlight and sticks it in their gun.. pulls the trigger and SMASH! there goes the optics... lol


----------



## bubbacatfish (Oct 19, 2004)

Umm gee, I'd heard the US had less restrictions on firearms than Canada but I had no idea people dragged around 20mm cannons with them... Can you get concealed carry permits for those things? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sigman (Oct 19, 2004)

I need a "belt" of these slung around my shoulder! I emailed Don with a few questions, as soon as I hear from him I'm going to order. Thanks Larry!


----------



## MSaxatilus (Oct 19, 2004)

Guys. The Terra MiniStar2 works perfectly in it. I've been using it this way for a few weeks now.


----------



## BulletLite (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi All,
It's me the bulletlite guy, Those of you who have one of the first few dozen I made will be able to drop the mini star in there. I don't want any trouble with Mag for using a few of parts to try out my concept. We now have no Mag parts in the bulletlite. The bulb we now use is similar to what is used in the Garrity AA light, it's a T1 3/4 , I forget the amps right now. So any new ones will not accept the ministar....BUT wait I am working with TerraLUX on an LED bulb and they will have one ready in a month or so. I'm redesigning part of the inside so it will hole their Bulb and so the + end of the battery touches the bulb area.
So we will have an LED soon. Thank You for the nice comments on the bulletlite!!!
Don, Venturetek.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 20, 2004)

Anxiously waiting to purchase! The Holidays are right around the corner! Thanks for the update Don!


----------



## combatlight (Oct 24, 2004)

I am a friend of the guy that makes the bullet light and he is thinking about putting LED light bulbe in the bullet light. he also has some new ideas for lights. thats all i can say.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey, a .45 Win Mag N-cell, LS light would be cool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Larry


----------



## Sigman (Oct 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*combatlight said:*I am a friend of the guy that makes the bullet light and he is thinking about putting LED light bulbe in the bullet light. he also has some new ideas for lights. thats all i can say. 

[/ QUOTE ]
--------------------
Well now that's a baited hook in the stream! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif We certainly appreciate uniqueness, creativity, and ingenuity around here!! Thanks for the "tease", now you've got our curiosity level up there!


----------



## Doug S (Oct 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
I snapped a couple pics: First with crusty MK5 dummy and a 17mm cylindrical reference. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Sorry for the fingerprint smears all over it. The guy will need some occasional Brasso to keep it like new.





Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]
I bet it's not near as bright as that peewee light in the bottom of the photo. It looks like you could hid a couple of those in the 20mm brass alone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Oct 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lynx_Arc said:*
I can see it now.... someone doesn't know it is a flashlight and sticks it in their gun.. pulls the trigger and SMASH! there goes the optics... lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

You find show me where i can buy a 20mm cannon and i'll break one myself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 28, 2004)

Mine's a 5-shot, 27# revolver. Cylinder is 7" long and barrel is 2". Muzzle flash is something to behold, and recoil is a b*t*h! Requires a major trenchcoat for EDC. Trenchcoats kind of stick out in So. Cal! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Larry


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2005)

Bringing this up from the depths to ask if there was any updates on these? Don's website is still exactly the same and doesn't give any further info. Is he still using mag parts? Any of you modded these?


----------



## Gene (Feb 25, 2005)

Got an e-mail from Don and he said he will be offering these with LED's and he is NOT using mag parts any longer.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 26, 2005)

I put Ministar in mine. I just compared it to a MJLED-converted MiniMag, and to me, the MJ out-performs it at a fraction of the cost. MJ cut down high-power 5mm LED $4.50 Gene should take a look. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Larry


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2005)

Man, sometimes I'm so behind on things here on CPF. I wasn't aware of these. So just pull out the stock LA and these just pop right in, right Larry? Thanks.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Gene,

Here's a link to the original thread on the puppies. I have converted 5 MiniMags with them and am impressed.

Larry


----------



## Gene (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks much Larry! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

